# LaDue Reservoir



## kf213003 (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone been to LaDue Reservoir lately? My friend lives nearby in Solon and we just bought a small boat to use on fishing trips. Since its one of the closest quality lakes nearby we thought we would give it a go. 

How is the activity down there? Anyone have any luck?

Thx!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I was just gonna post the same thing! How's the water level too, it better be WAYYYY up!


----------



## BIKENUT06 (Apr 8, 2007)

We were there on sunday the lake is full. Fished the between 44 and auburn, no takers water temp was 43.


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

Parma
Are you itchin for that flippin bite or what?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

lateral_line said:


> Parma
> Are you itchin for that flippin bite or what?


What's flippin? lol
I'm itchin to toss a senko or spinner bait into the grass! Too bad last year the shoreline looked like a desert from 
April 1 - March 1. Gonna be out there soon!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

Much different than last couple of springs- they are in the BUSHES...now!!! 

nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Nipididdee said:


> Much different than last couple of springs


Let's hope it stays that way! I'm actually kinda excited to fish at Ladue in March?? Hmmmm


----------



## dexterm16 (Feb 26, 2008)

anyone know the details for the ladue tournaments?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

dexterm16 said:


> anyone know the details for the ladue tournaments?



look 2 posts up and click the link.


----------

